# Brand New Canon T4i $599 - Today Only



## dascrow (Nov 24, 2012)

Thought I'd pass along this deal for anyone looking at buying the new T4i.  It's the best price I've come across over the holidays.

Canon EOS Rebel T4i Digital Camera w/ Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II Lens 013803150605 | eBay


Canon-EOS-Rebel-T4i-Digital-Camera-w-Canon-EF-S-18-55mm-f-3-5-5-6-IS-II-Lens









STM Lens Support for Quiet AF in Movies 
18.0MP APS-C CMOS Sensor 
DIGIC 5 Image Processor 
3.0" Vari-Angle Touch Screen LCD 
ISO 100-12800, Expandable to 25600 
Full HD Movie Mode with Continuous AF 
5.0 FPS Continuous Shooting 
9-Point All Cross-Type AF System 
Multi Shot Noise Reduction 
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II Lens


----------



## slnadgomen (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey is the offer is still valid???


----------



## brunerww (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi slnadgomen - sadly, I think the T4i deal has disappeared - but, if you don't need video autofocus or a touchscreen, the T3i is still on sale, as of this writing, for $599.99 at Samy's via Amazon.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## mole' (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, that was a great price.


----------

